
SDKs.io – The First Search Engine for SDKs - adeelali
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/sdks.io-search-engine-aids-sdk-discoverability/2015/04/09
======
asadlionpk
Can't I just google search for <servicename> \+ " sdk" to do the same. Does
this add some significant value over that?

~~~
zeeshanejaz
SDKS.IO crawls the web, not for existing SDKs, but for API descriptions, and
generates SDKs automatically. So if an API does not have any SDKs, but has its
description in Swagger/API Blueprint/RAML etc posted on Github, the SDKs will
be automatically generated for it. If you google for these SDKs, you won't
find them :)

------
zeeshanejaz
Not just any SDKs, automatically generated SDKs

